

Show HN: HTML5 port of PC/XBox game with online level sharing - kevingadd
http://www.playescapegoat.com/

======
kevingadd
For the curious, you can find some more details on the port and the online
features in the slides from my PAX Dev talk: <http://jsil.org/PAXDev2012>

Any questions or feedback are appreciated. This port uses my open source
C#->JS compiler that I've posted about on HN previously.

